# PENKETH, Warrington - Cheshire Acres Livery Yard



## Araboo27 (4 November 2015)

Bit of a long shot but does anyone know what's going on with this yard?  I think it was set up within the past few years but doesn't appear to have been operating as a livery yard for ages.  I did hear a rumour about some involvement with the police, no idea what for and it could be a load of rubbish!

Just curious as to what's going on with it.  The location is perfect, if it did reopen I'd be really keen to view it.  Who know's it could even be a good little business venture


----------



## Makemineacob (7 November 2015)

If you're particularly interested in any aspect of the yard (I.e taking it on yourself if it's available), why not pop down and ask them if it's available to rent etc then you will find out more directly from the horse's mouth so to speak.


----------



## Araboo27 (12 November 2015)

Makemineacob said:



			If you're particularly interested in any aspect of the yard (I.e taking it on yourself if it's available), why not pop down and ask them if it's available to rent etc then you will find out more directly from the horse's mouth so to speak.
		
Click to expand...

It's deserted - no horses and I've never seen any cars or people when I drive past daily.  The gate is padlocked and I'm not really keen on the idea of hopping over to nosey around!


----------



## Micky (13 November 2015)

Ask the neighbours (if there are any near by), if they know who owns it, then maybe you could approach them?


----------



## Makemineacob (14 November 2015)

I know the yard's location, if you take the turning off the roundabout towards the crown and cushion pub and then take the immediate left pretty much as you come off the roundabout, there was a rough track/driveway that went past the house next door, behind this was a different livery yard tucked away at the back, I bet they would know what has happened if the yard at the roundabout has shut down.  You could always pose your questions around using the yard for personal use if you felt uncomfortable about potentially being a competitor to their yard. Other option is asking at Ditchfield's (at the bottom of hall nook), there's a lot of owners always around and the lady that runs it (Helen) is really nice- someone will know I'm sure, it's a small area.


----------



## Araboo27 (20 November 2015)

Makemineacob said:



			I know the yard's location, if you take the turning off the roundabout towards the crown and cushion pub and then take the immediate left pretty much as you come off the roundabout, there was a rough track/driveway that went past the house next door, behind this was a different livery yard tucked away at the back, I bet they would know what has happened if the yard at the roundabout has shut down.  You could always pose your questions around using the yard for personal use if you felt uncomfortable about potentially being a competitor to their yard. Other option is asking at Ditchfield's (at the bottom of hall nook), there's a lot of owners always around and the lady that runs it (Helen) is really nice- someone will know I'm sure, it's a small area.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I know both yards...I used to be on Ditchfield's many years ago - visited recently and couldn't believe how much it's changed!  I've actually just agreed to take a stable in Hatton, bit of a nightmare having to go through town but it's assisted so I'll only need to go once a day.  I'm all sorted now but still curious as to whats going on with C.H. lol!!


----------



## Makemineacob (21 November 2015)

Hatton's a nice area, only issue for you I guess will be the traffic to get there, just avoid rush hour (that used to last about three hours!). Ditchfield's was always very good when I was on it many moons ago and yes, having seen it about a year ago when I popped in I couldn't believe the improvements. If I hear anything on the grapevine about CH I will let you know.


----------



## rowan666 (28 November 2015)

the yard is down the road from me, it was closed to liveries after involvement with fraud allegedly (my MIL was on that yard) but the lady i sgare my field with spoke to the owner (one of??) and she said they were closed because they couldn't be bothered with all the bitching that comes with livery, we asked if we could rent the whole yard privately and were told point no, however that was last year and lately there are quite a few horses grazing the fields with shelters errected so not sure if they are now just relying the grazing land separatly from the yard? so maybe worth asking


----------



## Araboo27 (6 December 2015)

Small world Rowan666 - I'm only down the road too, up by Lane Ends near the new interior design shop.  I usually go down the fiddlers ferry road to uni so hadn't noticed the horses grazing, I probably would have assumed they belonged to liveries on Mary Knowles' yard anyway.  I've seen a car parked up outside the gates twice over the past week so there's something going on.

We made the move over to Hatton yesterday, I've done the drive a few times out of rush hour and it's only taken 15/20 mins which is fine.  Definitely going to avoid peak times, Bridge Foot is a nightmare isn't it  Luckily I'm able to pay for turn out/bring in so I should be able to work around traffic the majority of the time.


----------

